# March 2010 -  BMQ - All Locations



## Katw (16 Jan 2010)

Anyone else starting BMQ March 8th ? 7 weeks to go ! Flying out of Halifax March 6th.


----------



## Altair (17 Jan 2010)

week before that, march 1rst. 

so close yet so far.


----------



## MasterInstructor (17 Jan 2010)

I am hoping for March 8th or 15th... In the final stages of an application... Have been told that my name was already "penciled in" but no official word...


----------



## Lambo1982 (17 Jan 2010)

Im in the final stages now... I spoke to my file manager the other day and they've completed my back check, my last medical has been approved, and my interview went well, I guess they are just waiting for the last word on my Verification of Former Service, and I should be good to go. Hoping for no later than March!

Anyone know, are the BMQ's before March all full up?


----------



## MedicGirl (17 Jan 2010)

I was supposed to go March 1st but am now going March 8th. Swearing in on the 25th. Coming from Winnipeg...


----------



## forumdood007 (18 Jan 2010)

Count me in too....March 8, swearing in Feb 25 in Halifax!


hmmmm....to drive or not to drive (to St Jean)??????


----------



## Katw (18 Jan 2010)

forumdood007 said:
			
		

> Count me in too....March 8, swearing in Feb 25 in Halifax!
> 
> 
> hmmmm....to drive or not to drive (to St Jean)??????



Given the unpredictable weather that is March I'm flying lol


----------



## MedicGirl (18 Jan 2010)

It'll be nice to have some other maritimers on course. I'm originally from the east coast, my husband was posted to Winnipeg last spring.


----------



## SaxtonHale (19 Jan 2010)

Looks like I'll be there as well! Flying out of BC on March 6th


----------



## WTShields (20 Jan 2010)

Congradulations ALL !!!!  ;D

March 8th , Flying out of Edmonton, Alberta
Sig Op.

See you arround St.Jean

Will


----------



## travodne20 (20 Jan 2010)

count me in for the 8th...coming from niagara falls


----------



## Katw (20 Jan 2010)

What's everyone doing to get ready for BMQ ?  I'm focusing on my pushups and running


----------



## blissful_tragedy (20 Jan 2010)

Hey! I'm Kayla starting BMQ March 8 coming from Edmonton, Alberta. I'm a navy clerk. 

I look forward to meeting all of you. 

I'm working on my running as I'm currently a smoker. Last smoke is today!


----------



## nolf (20 Jan 2010)

travodne20 said:
			
		

> count me in for the 8th...coming from niagara falls



From Niagara Falls also... but starting March 15th  

ATIS Tech


----------



## SaxtonHale (20 Jan 2010)

Im Running like there's no tomorrow and throwing in a decent push-up heavy workout I picked up off men's health magazine website
that reunited me with my lunch the first time I tried it :-[



> I'm working on my running as I'm currently a smoker. Last smoke is today!


congrats Kayla keep it up!

Also I forgot to mention in my last post I will be going as Sig Op as well. See y'all there!


----------



## blissful_tragedy (20 Jan 2010)

Thanks Saxxton! I know a bunch of Sig Ops in Edmonton. There all cool guys. I look forward to meeting you in March!


----------



## Katw (20 Jan 2010)

Quitting smoking prior to BMQ definitely sounds like a good plan lol Looking forward to meeting everyone I'm going navy steward


----------



## MedicGirl (20 Jan 2010)

I've been working on the running(hoping to be able to run 5km by the time I get there), push-ups for sure, and core body strength (ie. plank and chair position) I hear we'll be spending alot of time in those positions! Does anyone know what platoon they'll ben in? There are two startinf that date. I'm in R0321. 
Quitting smoking will help with the running alot! I quit in September and I feel a huge difference.


----------



## Lambo1982 (21 Jan 2010)

I start my BMQ on March 15th, also been running frequently, and doing pushups/situps... 

During the beep test (VO2 Max) you should have an instructor (who is in much better shape than you could possibly be in -haha) running along with you to keep pace. He is very good with the timings of the beeps. Stay with him and you'll do fine on yer express test.

So far on the forums it looks like me and nolf for the 15th, anyone else??


----------



## blissful_tragedy (25 Jan 2010)

:yellow: I was just wondering if anyone is on the R0322E Platoon starting March 8, 2010?


Thanks! 

Kayla


----------



## nolf (2 Feb 2010)

Just wondering if anyone had any insight on this...

When I first looked at the following site after I got my call, there were 3 platoons listed for a March 15th BMQ start. Now there's only 1. Any idea as to why?

R0329E (R37)  	March 15, 2010  	June 17, 2010

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/sem-wee/index-eng.asp


----------



## blissful_tragedy (3 Feb 2010)

Most of the trades are closed right now so they most likely canceled both of those dates due to everything being closed. That would be my guess.


----------



## Randi (4 Feb 2010)

Hey, I'm starting basic on March 15th also so I'll see a few of you there!

Going for Sig Ops from Utopia (Barrie office)


----------



## AlexRatzlaff (7 Feb 2010)

Hey

I'm Starting Basic March 1st at St.Jean 
0319E 

LCIS Tech From BC

Can't wait!


----------



## blissful_tragedy (9 Feb 2010)

Hey!! We have started a facebook group for all those going to BMQ in March! Come join!!  

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=270723836961&ref=ts


----------



## Drifter (10 Feb 2010)

w00t 

getting on a train march 6th 

  see you all there


----------



## Juggler (11 Feb 2010)

Altair said:
			
		

> week before that, march 1rst.
> 
> so close yet so far.


   I start also on the first, Sig Op after basic, pretty cool, already meetin people before I go, sworn in 26th, on a jet plane 27th!


----------



## Juggler (12 Feb 2010)

MedicGirl said:
			
		

> I was supposed to go March 1st but am now going March 8th. Swearing in on the 25th. Coming from Winnipeg...


thats weird, I get sworn in on the 26th, start basic 1March?


----------



## cj caper (12 Feb 2010)

flying out of cape breton feb.27th, BMQ march 1
Sonar Op.


----------



## cj caper (12 Feb 2010)

whats the facebook group called I can't find it......?


----------



## Juggler (13 Feb 2010)

cj caper said:
			
		

> whats the facebook group called I can't find it......?


 http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=270723836961&ref=ts         this is the site address.


----------



## Drifter (13 Feb 2010)

Lambo1982 said:
			
		

> I start my BMQ on March 15th, also been running frequently, and doing pushups/situps...
> 
> During the beep test (VO2 Max) you should have an instructor (who is in much better shape than you could possibly be in -haha) running along with you to keep pace. He is very good with the timings of the beeps. Stay with him and you'll do fine on yer express test.
> 
> So far on the forums it looks like me and nolf for the 15th, anyone else??



count me for the 15th


----------



## cj caper (17 Feb 2010)

Thanks Juggler...I found it. Its a great group! Getting to know lots of ppl.


----------



## MedicGirl (17 Feb 2010)

Juggler said:
			
		

> thats weird, I get sworn in on the 26th, start basic 1March?



Not really. It's different for everyone. Where you coming from?


----------



## Juggler (18 Feb 2010)

MedicGirl said:
			
		

> Not really. It's different for everyone. Where you coming from?


Mannville AB, 2 hours from edmonton, 2 hours into the middle of no where! But its nice


----------



## Altair (18 Feb 2010)

Yeah, it's all at different times. 

I know guys who got sworn in 2 weeks ago. I only got sworn in on wedsnesday. 

I suppose it's up to the recruiting center.


----------



## Juggler (19 Feb 2010)

The reason why I was sayin it was weird because they get sworn in a day before myself I think it was, and they are in BMQ for the 8th of 15th, im the 1st, indeed, not arguin, all different most definitely


----------



## Aimes (19 Feb 2010)

From Whitby
Will be taking the train to St Jean.
I start on the 15th.
ATIS Tech



			
				nolf said:
			
		

> From Niagara Falls also... but starting March 15th
> ATIS Tech



Good to see another ATIS Tech with the same start date! See you then ;D


----------



## PabloSxE (19 Feb 2010)

I'm from Whitby too.
Start on March 15th, for LCIS tech


----------



## willellis (12 Mar 2010)

Well it's that time folks. Time to ditch the civi world and earn our way in. See you all tomorrow, and for those who are starting on the 15th, I look forward to being on course with you.


----------



## forumdood007 (13 Jun 2010)

Well, it's done! Started March 8, graduated June 10, flew to Esquimalt June 11. 14 weeks of well, BMQ! No way to sum it up in a few sentences. The experience, whether positive or negative, depends on the instructors you get, the mix of people in the platoon and the overall maturity level of the members. I am a 50 yr old guy who showed up in shape, open minded and willing to do whatever it took to  get through. That worked for me. I found the toughest part dealing with the "younger generation". My platoon ranged in ages from 18-54. (all of the oldest made it through). I was shocked at the lack of physical fitness of some of the recruits. Do yourself a favour, show up being able to at least do the minimum required number of pushups, sit-ups, beep test etc. Why waste money and time only to end up being sent home...or to WTF. You are going to be challenged mentally and physically, way beyond your comfort zone so why not come prepared? Think of it this way, the instructors' job is to weed people out. We started with 72 candidates and ended up with 52. I drove my own car to St Jean and when indoc was over (after 5 full weeks (0-4) ), had several weekends off where i could get away from the mega. Do your best to get off base when possible, for your own mental health. The food is plentiful, healthy and enjoyable, I was lucky enough to stay in the Blue Sector, which meant private rooms and lucky enough to be on the 6th floor (no using elevators). The cubicle type setup you see in the videos, with the partitions, is the Green Sector. Teamwork is essential, meeting timings is crucial and whining is not an option at any time, although that is all people wanted to do. Being able to eat very quickly is important....something I have trouble with. Being patient is a virtue too, it is amazing what people will do and say when under pressure, they get downright nasty!! Information about further training won't be provided, you simply must go to your next posting for that. The instructor are not your friends but at the end of the day, they remain people. Respect them and their ranks, they have earned it! I could go on and on but don't get caught up in rumours and hearsay, go there with a positive attitude and an open mind instead.


----------

